# hardwicke grange 1961



## jollyj (Jan 7, 2013)

hi, posted this by mistake on the members notice board!!!
does anyone have any stories of my dads first voyage on the hardwicke. his name is Don, donald mackay from liverpool he was a junior electrician. 
thanks again
julie


----------

